

Programmatic programming font comparison - 101 vs. lol - Adrock
http://1overn.com/2011/01/24/101-vs-lol/

======
Adrock
This is my first post in a series of monospaced font visualizations. I'm
particularly interested in knowing if there are any other fonts that you think
should be included in future visualizations. Also, ideas for other
visualizations are welcome.

